# Trading Rockets RS450s for Energy Connoisseur C-9..your thoughts?



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi!
I am considering trading the RS450s for Energy Connoisseur c-9 +$100. My theater room is fine with the smaller 250s on the back so the RS450s were on sale someone offered me that trade. Now, I currently using ELT525s towers for my computer and they are my mixing and mastering monitors. 
For my taste the RS450s are amazing for HT use but I need a bit more balanced presentation for mastering plus the power I got at the computer room is not enough to make the RS450s sing (marantaz rs7200).
Do you think the Energys will be better for mastering and mixing (ie more neutral presentation)?
They are easier to drive which helps the poor Marantz. 
Thanks!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

shaolin95 said:


> Hi!
> I am considering trading the RS450s for Energy Connoisseur c-9 +$100. My theater room is fine with the smaller 250s on the back so the RS450s were on sale someone offered me that trade. Now, I currently using ELT525s towers for my computer and they are my mixing and mastering monitors.
> For my taste the RS450s are amazing for HT use but I need a bit more balanced presentation for mastering plus the power I got at the computer room is not enough to make the RS450s sing (marantaz rs7200).
> Do you think the Energys will be better for mastering and mixing (ie more neutral presentation)?
> ...


Hello,
For Mastering and Mixing, I will be honest, Energy's are not the first Speakers that spring to mind. They do make a quality Speaker and if you like them, that is all that matters.

I would perhaps consider something like Active JBL Monitors that start around $400 Dollars for a Pair. They would take a great deal of stress off of your AVR and are amazingly popular in Professional Applications.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

So I may be better off selling the rockets and getting something like that then I guess and keep the ELT525 towers for an "extra opinion" when mixing.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really like the Rockets. They are not the easiest Speaker to drive with an AVR. If you are really happy with them, you could always add an Outboard Amplifier.

Again, it is hard to know how much Mastering you are doing and how much you feel comfortable spending. If Pro Audio is of a high importance, I would lean towards Active Monitors and a Sealed Subwoofer. My best friend since I was 5 owns a Professional Studio and is a Professional Musician (Saxophone, Trumbone, Keyboads) He has a pretty impressive setup and used JBL"s for years until recently switching to Focal Active Monitors which a staggeringly good.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for your recommendations, really appreciated!


----------

